# TSG59: Call Me Metro... Maybe!



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Upgrade Windows XP to Windows 8, look for the world's first invisible car, details and excitement about the Amazon Kindle Fire 2 and Paperweight, and we stop using the word Metro._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty ninth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

iPhone5 Next Week
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57508575-37/showtime-nears-as-apple-spruces-up-venue-for-iphone-5/

Amazon Kindle Fire 2, Kindle Paperwhite
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/mo...rwhite-release-date-news-and-features-1043361

World's first invisible car 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1062919-worlds-first-invisible-car.html

Windows XP Users Can Upgrade to Windows 8 for $40 USD
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1064499-xp-users-can-upgrade-w8.html

Microsoft discontinues use of Metro name
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/microsoft-discontinues-use-of-metro-name-2012083/

Pilot Mike
http://www.PilotMike.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

